# Angel Ornament/Doll from a Man's Tie



## Jeannne

Some of you have asked for an idea of how to make an angel from a man's tie, after seeing the angels made from hankies. Thanks to being snowed in, I had the time to play, and here is the result. She is a "Plain Jane" because I wasn't sure how she would turn out. Have fun making her fancy!

1. Cut five pieces from the tie. From each end, measure 7 and 1/2 inches from the point, and cut. From the remaining narrow center section cut two pieces each 8 inches long, for wings, and one piece 6 inches long for arms. 

2. Remove the interfacing from all the pieces. You may have to eliminate the seam threads; dont worry about that. Open and press both the wide and the narrow end of the tie flat, removing the fold lines. Place the wrong sides of the tie ends together, matching the points. Hold with a pin. Using double thread, make a gathering stitch along the top, about half an inch down from the edge in case of fraying. (A very fine line of glue along the edge might be helpful before you pull the gathers if fraying is going to cause some aggravation.) Pull the threads to gather tight, pushing the raw edge to the inside to hide it. (Takes a bit of doing...) Make a knot to secure the thread, but dont cut the thread yet.

3. Fold the two sides of the wide end to the back and tack with the needle and thread about one inch from the top of the gathers. Wind the thread several times around the tie pieces, still one inch from the top, and pull tight. Adjust the gathers to make a nice waist and bodice until you are happy with the results. Secure with a couple of knots. The body of the angel is finished.

4. To make arms, use the 6 inch length of narrow tie. Fold this in half length-wise. (At this point I laid a pipe cleaner, cut a bit shorter, along this length and kept it in place with a line of glue. The pipe cleaner is not necessary, but I like to be able to move the dolls arms into positions that will stay.) Fold the length over once more, and take hidden stitches along the edges that meet, to form a tube. At this point, you may want to glue a bit of narrow braid or trim around wrist ends, to hide the raw wrist edges. Place the arms at the back of the bodice and hold in place with stitches down the backbone.

5. Use the two 8 inch lengths for the wings. From a 4 inch mark along the top edge, fold each side down to bring the upper edges together, as in the photo. Press the folds in place. For each wing, cross one strip over the other; place the matched wings side by side. With a double threaded needle use a running stitch to gather the wings at the base, pull tight, and hold with a knot. Do not cut the thread.

6. Place the wings on the back of the bodice, on top of the arms, with the gathers along the waist line. I was able to hide the raw gathered edges of the wings by arranging the sides of the wide tie piece over this bunch of fabric, and I held everything in place with stitches. I needed a bit of glue between each wing and bodice to hold the wings forward, as the wings had a tendency to flop back and down.

7. I used a one inch wooden bead for the head, easily glued on, with details of the face added with colored pencils, although the bead could be left plain, without a face. Add whatever you can find in your stash for hair. Because the head is wood, the hands are one inch pieces of a craft stick, held with a bit of glue added before inserting them into the sleeve ends. Thats it!

More comments:

Instead of a wooden bead, make a head from fabric, as given in the directions for the handkerchief angels. 
Remember to place the eyes at the circumference of the bead, for a more pleasing look. Dont place the eyes too high.
Have fun adding trims, a halo, and thinking of something she could hold, to make her really special. 
While she could be hung as an ornament, she is actually sturdy enough to be played with, as a pocket doll. 
If you make a tie angel using these directions, please take time to post a picture. That would make my day!

Jeanne


----------



## Pmullenix

Wow what a clever idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

This is wonderful! Thanks so much for sharing. I have a few of my dads ties and my sisters will be thrilled with these gifts!


----------



## pfoley

What a beautiful angel; thank you so much for the directions.


----------



## vershi

Thats a clever idea, thanks for that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mom25

What a great idea. It's beautiful! 
I collect angels, so I guess now I'll have to rumage through my hubby's ties....hmmmm,don't know how he will feel about that? Thanks


----------



## GrandmaNona

Thank you so much for these directions. I have bookmarked this post and will deffinately be making at least 1.


----------



## yona

Very smart idea and a great way to upcycle old ties. This would also be a great idea for charity donations.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bbyc172

Thank you so much for posting instructions,my GDS will love these made from some of Daddys ties


----------



## glnwhi

so very cute


----------



## jberg

What a nice idea! Would be great for the hospice I do volunteer sewing for. Thanks for posting the directions. jberg


----------



## raindancer

Clever and adorable! Well done!


----------



## tricilicious

Bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## charliesaunt

Something "heavenly" came from having cabin fever. Thank you for these. I'm going to "try" one and if I'm successful, these might be my altar server gifts next Christmas. A basket of 80+ angels.


----------



## String Queen

Very cute. Thanks for the step by step directions. 

Robin


----------



## Cin

What a great idea! Clever & cute! Something wonderful to do with my Grampa's old ties. Family will love 'em! Thanks!


----------



## ParkerEliz

Thanks and thanks for the pdf too!


----------



## carolyn4

I love making Angels, and you really hit it on this one. A BIG W O W on her. Thank you for sharing w/ us.
God Bless 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nannygoat

Very clever and a great way to use up some old ties.


----------



## GrannyH

The .pdf of the instructions is posted at
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228888-1.html#4611672


----------



## barb1957

think I'll give thema try to make for christmas bazaar next year


----------



## janneygirl

Thanks! How very creative!

What a great idea for recycling all those old but pretty old ties.


----------



## Janet Cooke

That is great! And you are right, youcould personalize it for a little decoration for a child's room... even make a mini of a favorite character. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thanks, I have seen one made ,much larger with a doily cut in half for the wings, but this eliminates finding all the other things. When my dad was alive, he only wore red toes and so I took many of them after his funeral and want to make an angel for all the siblings and grands. This one would be small enough for the tree. Great idea....


----------



## cathie02664

My goodness how creative


----------



## knitpresentgifts

How sweet!


----------

